

Show HN: Crowdsourcing nice places to live, down to the street level - Shish2k
http://www.ratehereratenow.com/

======
Shish2k
OP / developer here~ This is mostly an experiment from a weekend project that
happened a while ago. I've since got a stable job and won't be moving any time
soon, but enough friends and family have said "that's cool, but needs more
people to use it" that I thought I'd finally make it public :-)

